# Pet prescriptions online ?



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi All

We have two ex-racing Greyhounds whom we love dearly. Unfortunately, our youngest has developed Epilepsy which requires continuous medication, namely Epilim and KBR.(She is uninsured). I have just got back from collecting the latest repeat and they are now costing us £47.67 per month-that is of course without taking into account the three monthly blood tests at £110 etc etc. We love our Dog, but have to think logically about cost and minimise it if possible. I have been told by a couple of people that getting these tablets off the internet could be a lot cheaper (From a legitemate source, of course.) Does anyone have experience of this or can recommend a supplier online so that I can work out costs?
Many thanks.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi John

We get the Frontline for our 'family' (2 cats, 1 dog) from

http://www.vetuk.co.uk

They were one of the few places that would send us Frontline without a prescription. Worth a try.

Gerald


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Thanks Gerald. I checked out the prices and after taking into account our Vets £14 charge for the prescription and the P+P, it would only save us about £4


----------



## Noel (May 1, 2005)

Waleem said:


> Thanks Gerald. I checked out the prices and after taking into account our Vets £14 charge for the prescription and the P+P, it would only save us about £4


Change your vet! Ours "only" charged us £7 for a prescription, again using Vetuk, which saved us over £16 on the cost of tablets for our cat!

Noel.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

How about www.petmeds.co.uk


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

We use www.bestpetpharmacy.co.uk for the prescription diet that our cat needs (which is prescription in name only, it doesn't actually need a vet's prescription). Costs approx 25% there versus what it does at the vets.

I can't see the medicines you mention listed there, but worth a look in case they're known by a different name.


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Noel said:


> Waleem said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Gerald. I checked out the prices and after taking into account our Vets £14 charge for the prescription and the P+P, it would only save us about £4
> ...


But is that per item Noel? Ours charges "only" £7, but that is per medication!


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Waleem said:


> Noel said:
> 
> 
> > Waleem said:
> ...


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

But my Vet's rules say that they wont issue any prescription for more than a month-I checked their terms/conditions....


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Waleem said:


> But my Vet's rules say that they wont issue any prescription for more than a month-I checked their terms/conditions....


That is a pity  however it is worth a try, explain that the cost of the medication is a problem and maybe he will be sympathetic. Other vets can do it for 6 months but only if the dog is stable on the medication.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I turn up each time I need more medicine with a printout of my best internet price hand it to the practice manager and she does her best to match it. - worth a try


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

Just a thought John but, did you rehome the dogs through a rescue organisation? If you did they may be able to help with medication costs. it's worth asking.
Lesley


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Now that IS a thought Lesley-yes, my Dogs were rehomed through the Retired Greyhound Trust-I will give them a ring and ask for advice......


----------



## Noel (May 1, 2005)

Waleem said:


> Noel said:
> 
> 
> > Waleem said:
> ...


Yes it was one item but whereas through him I was getting only enough tablets to last a month (7 tablets cut into 1/4ters) through vetuk the minimum order is a pack of 60 which will last us about 8 months!

Noel.


----------

